# The Apprentice



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

One of the few programmes on the box I look forward to is back, at last, on Wednesday 6th October 9pm BBC1

The candidates are the usual motley crew by the look of it, definitely some high up in the totty rating stakes - Laura Moore looks like she's no stranger to the odd dirty weekend, Palomo Vivanco has the most exotic name and the mouth of a Halibut, Melissa Cohen has a slightly strange barnet for the photo shoot, like she's been squeezed out of a tube, but Sandeesh Samra... hmmmm... :argie:

As for the blokes, the usual mix of scruffy herberts with big ties and much hair gel - Alex Epstein claims to have conceived the bendy bus - don't think so mate, more like conceived on the back seat of a bendy bus. Stuart Baggs looks like he hasn't seen a camera before in his photo and is clearly very puzzled, and Raleigh Addington - presumably named after a bike and has a sneer you'd never tire of punching. Not looked at their audition videos, just been looking at the photos, we'll see how they shape up properly very soon 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/series6/candidates.shtml


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Mick I'll look forward to that.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Bah!

I thought this had finished.

At least it's only on once a week


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

cheers for the heads up mate- this and Dragon's Den is the only thing I watch on TV


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That Melissa woman looks like Gok Wans half sister.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

First episode always great when they're all introducing themselves and giving all , then when it comes down to most basic of tasks that the teenagers from the Jnr. series handle with ease, a good 75% of them haven't a clue.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Adam D said:


> Bah!
> 
> I thought this had finished.
> 
> At least it's only on once a week


My thoughts too:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

On tonight, should be a right laugh. Hopefully a few ironic dipsticks in the field this year. 2008 was the best (was it 2008?) with the jewish guy not knowing what kosher meat was and that lot. I hope this is better!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Viper said:


> First episode always great when they're all introducing themselves and giving all , then when it comes down to most basic of tasks that the teenagers from the Jnr. series handle with ease, a good 75% of them haven't a clue.


I think the first series was a real attempt to find someone decent, but it's now sunk into car crash tv...

Wanabies looking for their 15 minutes, and Suger massaging his ego...

Shame really, I quite liked it....

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think you're right there. Plus, when you look at the fact some of the previous winners haven't stayed working for LS for very long at all after each series, it does kind of make a mockery of the whole thing in a way.

I'll still watch it, but there's no element of credible business content for me anymore (which could have been focussed on a lot more imo.), it's simply entertainment now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ My ex loved watching it with me, and dragons den...

I would be sitting there going nuts, answering the Dragons questions etc...

I remember going mental at the profit margins for the task about the fish stalls..... :lol:

Or would say something like "How do you value your company at xxx" then 2 minutes later Duncan would ask the very same question....

I am Duncan's love child according to her 



:lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Should be fun. They get chucked into their first task tonight - something to do with making and selling sausages, I believe ? :thumb:


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a bit sad - watching it now.

Found this earlier this week.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/series6/workings.shtml

Interesting about the two endings

G


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i am gona try watch this series, but already i want to smack them, stupid posh arseholes


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Who is doing the mincing? :lol::lol::lol::lol:

They all want to put their hands up for that. 

This guy is a joke. You work, i lead. :lol::lol:

Lead by example and by knowing your onions. 

What a tool!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> This guy is a joke. You work, i lead. :lol::lol:


sittin in the boardroom with a smug look on his face like a total fagg0t


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

All a bunch of c0cks with massive egos. Love the progra but god do the 'contestants' annoy me!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

:lol::lol:brilliant!...team leader GONE - came across as a complete c0ck imo.

Roll on next weeks episode:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I got through the whole episode without smashing my tv. What a bunch of pillocks.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Fit brunette though


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

That management style is fine as long as you ask the opinion of those that are working and make you decisions based on them.

Not listening and just shouting is arrogant and non-productive.

Can't help but think he made a mistake hurrying the guy making up the sausage mix too. Put **** in, you get **** out. Let the guy get it right first time, you won't have to re-make it. Duh!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

so glad that dan guy got kicked off what a mug! lol


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I love The Apprentice, always serves good reason to not go back in the Sales\Office environment ever again!

Bunch of self centred ****. 

That smug Dan, jesssus, i felt like twa**ing the tv.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I might go in to work and give my boss a cuddle in the morning.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

That Dan bloke totally c0cked up with his entire approach, what a tool. On the follow up programme on Beeb 2 he came over a lot better. Never mind all the shouty shouty, bossy bossy behaviour, slouching in the chair right opposite Sugar in the boardroom isn't exactly showing a great deal of respect, or intelligence for a sales bloke trying to sell himself to Sugar.

I do think the candidate selectors have been visited by the car crash TV pixies though, previous series didn't seem to be infested by quite so many annoying up themselves dickheads.

The blokes team name... *******, sure that's been used before, more than once but possibly in the cheesefest USA version. Apollo for the girls and pinching the NASA motto was good, although Apollo was a Greek God, not a Goddess, but as pointed out, the teams will get intermingled later.

The women seemed far more dynamic and got on with it, but it won't be long before the b1tching and tears start flowing.

Couple of proper hooray Henrys in the blokes team by the sound of it too. That Alex looks like a young Gordon Brown and has about as much charisma too, and that Stuart Baggs, what an annoying t1t he is, he's got to go soon, the safety of my telly screen depends on it.


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Let me be the first in the thread to say I think the wrong bloke went. The 21 year old should have went. Yes lord Sugar, no lord Sugar, if I don't make 10x my wage you can have your money back lord Sugar. What an a*** licker!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I see the BBC has changed the wording on the page for the charismatically challenged Alex, and it now says he 'claims to have conceived an idea similar to the bendy bus', before, it said he claimed to have conceived the idea for the bendy bus, which was a bit difficult, seeing as how bendy buses have been around for decades. I want to know what his idea was now... Hope we find out.

On a different note, how refreshing to get back to the more down to earth British Apprentice again, after watching two old series of the US Apprentice earlier in the year. The US version is so cheesy and stage managed, full of carefully staged sound bites and more teeth than a dead horse from most of the participants (and a bad wig of course, hope Trumpy has a winter tog rating rug on his head, those New york winters get a bit chilly, or is just an unfeasibly impressive comb over?). So good to see Nick's disparaging facial expressions and Sugar's no nonsense appraisals again.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Did anyone feel sorry for the guy who was almost crying whilst saying "it was shameful" and wagging his finger?! That dan guy was an idiot and glad he's gone. Also, that blonde girl with the short hair and glasses. SOmeone needs to smack her!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Second one on tonight, don't forget :thumb: They have to come up with an idea for a beach accessory.


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Viper said:


> They have to come up with an idea for a beach accessory.


A Biodegradable condom :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

TomV6 said:


> A Biodegradable condom :thumb:


Will be so funny if that is one of the the things they pitch :lol:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

that was funny tonight :lol: 

all those women need a good slap 
that woman doing the modelling for the book stand is worth a nail, team leader looks kinda filthy too :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I iz confused  Karen Brady banging on about the women all jabbering away over each other and how shocked she was, yet it's the same every series, there are always tears at some point in the task and squabbling and shouting over each other in the boardroom from the girls. 

Don't think the right one went tonight, in the past LAS (that just doesn't sound right...) has given the quiet ones who have blended into the background a let off with a warning to step things up. Don't think she had a full chance to shine. Laura the PM might well have promise to go a long way, but turning down the exclusivity was a bit of a mistake. Mind you, I seem to remember in the past the boys securing an exclusivity deal, and getting knocked for excluding themselves from the broader market. Hmmmm... For me, Joanna should've gone, too aggressive, too shouty, but did come up with about the only idea they had, even if it was absolute crap. You'd use it once perhaps then just not bother with the damn thing again I think. These taskes where they have to come up something new and original in such a short time aren't easy though.


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Viper said:


> Will be so funny if that is one of the the things they pitch :lol:


I truly believe it would have sold better than the book stand thingy- Boots would have bought the condoms by the thousands 

Not sure if it's just me, or maybe too early in the series, but I don't think it seems quite as good this year for some reason. Think I still miss Margaret :tumbleweed:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I can't recall shaking my head in disbelief quite so much as I did last night! With the terrible, awkward presentations and lame ideas on both sides (especially the book holder), I honestly expected both teams to draw a complete blank and come to the boardroom with no orders at all. Not sure how a winning side would have been decided then?

Can't see a strong candidate amongst any of them tbqh. but I don't think it's a genuine process for selecting someone for his business anymore anyway, it's just TV now.


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Viper said:


> I don't think it's a genuine process for selecting someone for his business anymore anyway, it's just TV now.


Agreed, & I think that's why the programme's going downhill.


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Saw the new series for the first time this week, but Sandeesh Samra sure is worth it to watch it again next week:thumb: Other than that, to me it looks like the whole show is more show than go lol, bit messed up, probably the massive egos.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Bumpage for the dumbest comment of the week... no make that year, and it goes jointly to Laura and Sandeesh... both hotties worthy of the :argie: smiley, but oh dear me...
Laura - "Pinewood Studios, what's that then?"
Sandeesh - "Don't know, never heard of it, probably a furniture shop or something..."

:tumbleweed: :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed:

Damn Photobucket is playing up, I need my face palm smiley :wall:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Here you go Mick


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ross said:


> Here you go Mick


I thang you squire :thumb:

Oh no... Sandeesh has gone  T'is a bad day in the MM house today for sure 

By 'eck though, has Stella got the daggers out for the Baggs brand or what? Loads of barbed comments and glances... Baggsy mate, just surrender, she'll eat you for breakfast... but not just yet though hey, I want to see more of them working together just to see he him squirming as she chews him up and spits him out again 

Jamie who I thought was a pretty solid type of bloke, came over as a bit of an ar5e tonight. I'm sure he could get a job as Tim Howard's stunt double at Everton though...

Sandeesh gone though <sniff> :tumbleweed: I'm off <sniff gurgle> to stick my head in the oven <wail>


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sandeesh is gone! Kinda liked her with those eyes entrancing me every week........but she wasnt too great at being a candidate so suppose she had to go!










But wow what a [email protected] Braggs is! Caouldnt believe how much that idiot loved himself! Roll on next week so he can be sacked!!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

^^ :lol: 

If Baggsy's team had lost he would've been toast for sure. What a t1t he made of himself tonight, and wtf was he on about being a macho adrenalin junkie and having to keep his extreme masculinity in check? :wall: Go play with your yo yo mate, the girls ain't impressed... That 'I'll keep some Champagne on ice for you' comment to the losing team was somewhat out of order too, jumped up little wazzock. He can't last much longer, and it's going to be interesting to see how he reacts to getting the boot...


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

He has singlehandedly made himself unemployable in just an hours TV program. That takes talent.....of sorts....:lol:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

What I would really like to see is one of them in the firing line say something like...

"Look, I failed. I really think I should go because you seem to set tasks that are only interested in short term, here today gone tomorrow results and thats just not me. I understand that results are needed quickly but I have to be able to build up a relationship with customers. I have never made sausages, I have never been a creative type make an advert. When I work with, or manage a team I can accept tasks or delegate them based on the stengths of the members of my team, but not with this lot that squable like kids just to get air-time, and who gave out the buzzword phrase books that they all keep spouting?

So, Lord Sugar, It is with regret that I have to tell you You're fired!"


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

lol that's very true!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well Baggs the Boy Wonder is still in there, and in the last couple of episodes has come over a bit better, particularly when they went to Germany where despite his clowning around, he did quite well. On the 'You're Fired' programme Laura said she loved working with him, for his enthusiasm, drive and ability to pick people up and get them going. Hmmmm... could he really be in with an outside chance? No surely not... I hope he makes it through to the interview stages though, that is always a bit of a carve up.

Stella started off with some serious grumps, slamming the phone down (I'm thinking that message from Lord Sugar's assistant/secretary is actually a recording now...) and chewing everyone else out. The boys didn't say as much, but you could tell what was going through their minds - the curse, flying the flag, got the painters in etc.
Stella ended up copping some evils from Liz though at the end, who twice emphasised how it was a shame Laura had gone, and she would be missed, implying Stella wouldn't be. Hmmmm, tension building there so I think they should settle their differences in a sensible fashion - bikini coleslaw wrestling. It really is the best way you know...

Stella and Liz for the final for me, and I'm still backing Stella for the win :thumb: Despite winning last night, the blokes are not looking strong at all, think they're all doomed to failure to be honest.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I am really looking forward to seeing Baggs on the interview one.


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Multipla Mick said:


> Well Baggs the Boy Wonder is still in there, and in the last couple of episodes has come over a bit better, particularly when they went to Germany where despite his clowning around, he did quite well. On the 'You're Fired' programme Laura said she loved working with him, for his enthusiasm, drive and ability to pick people up and get them going. Hmmmm... could he really be in with an outside chance? No surely not... I hope he makes it through to the interview stages though, that is always a bit of a carve up.
> 
> Stella started off with some serious grumps, slamming the phone down (I'm thinking that message from Lord Sugar's assistant/secretary is actually a recording now...) and chewing everyone else out. The boys didn't say as much, but you could tell what was going through their minds - the curse, flying the flag, got the painters in etc.
> Stella ended up copping some evils from Liz though at the end, who twice emphasised how it was a shame Laura had gone, and she would be missed, implying Stella wouldn't be. Hmmmm, tension building there so I think they should settle their differences in a sensible fashion - bikini coleslaw wrestling. It really is the best way you know...
> ...


I couldn't agree more with your comments Mick. I've been behind Stella from the off (Not literally, unfortunately), and still stand by it.

Liz was another of my favourites up until last night, but I have now lost all respect for her after last nights antics. Stella's comment back at the house which went something like 'We all have a stab at each other in the boardroom'- so true. Difference being, the others move on from it after they leave the boardroom- Liz seems to have held a huge grudge though... get over it love! Hopefully Stella Will wipe that silly little grin off her face in the final.

I'm looking forward to seeing 'Baggs the brand' on "You're Fired"- He's going to get ripped apart & I cannot wait!

Also looking forward to next weeks episode now too... looks like fun with him and the other chap with the monotone voice (Forget his name).... The one who should have gone weeks ago! :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

So, who's going tonight then do we think?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Viper said:


> So, who's going tonight then do we think?


The unfeasibly posh monotone bloke, Chris wotsname is my best guess. Don't actually think he has done much of any real worth, and would drag team morale down in any environment with his depressing whinges. Not a great team player or leader for me. But then I'm usually hopelessly wrong at judging people 
The trailer for this week's episode looked interesting, Posh bloke and Baggsy get their skirts on and handbags out and start squabbling in public by the look of it, should be fun


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs! Baggs!


Nooo... I want to see him make it to the interviews stage... My God that will be a lamb to the slaughter :lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

WTF!?!?!? NEVER would have guessed she would go!!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Some epic quotes this evening. Which river in london is bigger than the thames?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> WTF!?!?!? NEVER would have guessed she would go!!!


Nor me, with the Brand, Liz and Stella in the boardroom I thought Baggs was nailed on for the taxi ride, surely the weakest link in that trio. Half the sales of Liz, dodgy practices trying to butt in on the other teams sales and so on, project manager, he's got to go... And the loser is... Liz :tumbleweed: That rather passionate, but outrageously optimistic pitch that Baggsy made to save himself obviously struck a chord with Sugar. He's got enthusiasm, there's no doubt, but he also rushes about randomly at times like a looney on speed. He could be a good bet for a job, but he is a project in himself, he'd need careful guidance all the way I imagine. Liz or Stella could both hit the ground running I reckon. Maybe a project, a true apprentice, is what Sugar wants.
Three get the boot next week then, after the interviews, can't wait for that, and we'll find out if Baggsy's claims really are true about his business empire no doubt. If there is a hint of a crack in their CVs, that lot will lever it wide open.
Disappointed with the handbags though, thought posh bloke and Baggs were going to end up on the floor scrapping or something, big let down :lol: On the You're Fired programme, they showed Baggs asking the crew if he could lodge a complaint about posh bloke's behaviour. Poor show that Baggsy, crying to teacher.

For the final? Stella, and.... Joanna. Surely not Baggs...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ah damn shame to see Liz go, cracking legs and all.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> If there is a hint of a crack in their CVs, that lot will lever it wide open.


The CV and interview is usually one of my favorite episodes, as James said "If they find a hole in your CV, they will pack it with dynamite and blow it open"


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Backwards pterodactile (check spelling someone!) will be hard to beat, that and not going to a claimed university!


----------



## AndyPuma (Jul 7, 2008)

Shame Liz had to go - she was the only thing worth watching it for.

Very sophisticated me thinks - stunning :thumb:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Interviews tonight haha,

http://tv.uk.msn.com/reality-tv/the-apprentice/articles.aspx?cp-documentid=155540890


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Always the best episode this one, and should be very good with one of the candidates in particular :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Fatman Soldier said:


> Interviews tonight haha,
> 
> http://tv.uk.msn.com/reality-tv/the-apprentice/articles.aspx?cp-documentid=155540890


Looks like Baggsy takes a bashing tonight then, I can't wait, they all get murdered in the interview round but Baggs is the one we're all dying to see I think  After all, he succeeded in the yo-yo market which is notoriously up and down p) to go on and be the boss of a communications business, or so he says, but methinks his bold claims may not stand up to intense scrutiny. I don't think his brashness and confidence will go down too well either.
Can't see Posh Bloke and his thinking/scowling face getting an easy ride either. 
With three going tonight that means Baggs won't get a whole 'You're Fired' programme to himself... Boo! Never mind a programme, you could fill a whole series with him.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Just thinking I might play a little game of Apprentice Bingo tonight, using phrases like 'I stepped up to the plate', 'I turned it around', 'I took/take that on board', 'I'm only twenty one' 'Yo-Yos' and 'Brand'. I don't think the game will last long however :lol:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

If Baggs ends up on You're Fired tonight they've got to give him a load of "my little ponies" after what he said in the board room last week.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

NeilG40 said:


> If Baggs ends up on You're Fired tonight they've got to give him a load of "my little ponies" after what he said in the board room last week.


21 ponies!!


----------

